
Political Orchestra: The Vienna and Berlin Philharmonics During the Third Reich - tintinnabula
https://literaryreview.co.uk/playing-dirty
======
AcerbicZero
Cornelius Ryan's "The Last Battle" goes into some details about the Berlin
Philharmonic, and Albert Speer's involvement and efforts to evacuate them
prior to the Soviet occupation of the city.

All 3 of his books are well worth the read, as they were written in the
50's-70's and include plenty of interviews with actual participants of WWII.

------
pervycreeper
Can anyone suggest some recordings that illustrate the points being made in
this review?

~~~
JuliusKaiser
This is the typical example whenever this comes up. This is the "neutral"
Furtwängler conducting.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2itdv1aEpG4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2itdv1aEpG4)

------
azuajef
Nice read, thanks for sharing. Also it's good to know that not all "political"
submissions are being flagged.

------
DiffEq
Is this, "Hitler governed by executive decree, a method that has suddenly come
into vogue again." referring to the Executive Orders issued by President Trump
and Obama as of late? Well if so, it certainly is not even close to the
executive orders issued by Hitler. U.S. presidential executive orders are
still subject to judiciary review and can be struck down; and then there is
the power of congress to pass laws that can override them (although they could
be vetoed by the President).

~~~
throwanem
Such comparisons are in fashion at the moment. One may as well get annoyed
over unnecessary flannel or beard wax.

